# Random Sigs I made



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

got bored so made some random sigs, 
im pretty new to making them so tell me what ya think


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

jakeovgy said:


> got bored so made some random sigs,
> im pretty new to making them so tell me what ya think


They certainly have a good and unique look to them. The main area that could stand improvement and which would help improve the work tremendously would be to have the text stand out more from the background.

In the first sig, the text is small and hard to read. And in the last two, the text colors are identical to the background. It doesn't stand out. It simply blends in as if it were part of the background.

Other than that, sit back, relax, and pop a cold one. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i like um i might just come directly to u for my next one if u wouldnt mind


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heres one i just made for warhero

i agree i cant seem to get the text to stand out enough


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot bro!! It looks good, great job.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The backgrounds are quite fancy. I like to use the glowy blr effect but I would suggest lowering the opacity. Maybe place your text a bit better. Don't look the banner in my signature for ideas, the text isn' placed very well on that one. 

Do you know how to add borders?


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ye i know how to do borders i just always forget, I agree i just seem to dump the text in the corner

Do you know any tutorials on text?
I dont use photoshop either, i use a free program called GIMP


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heres a sig i was asked to make for Okami-fan




IF ya want a name on it tell me mate


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot man it's great


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Okami fan you need to upgrade to Premium member so you can show it proudly!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i know..... i plan on upgrading to Lifetime in the next few days


----------



## jakeovgy (Nov 6, 2006)

got bored so thought id make a different kind of sig


----------

